# How long does customs hold a shipment?



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

*ignore*

resolved. please ignore.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

I have gone through this nightmare in December and I was caught in a loop of the Post people referring me to the Customs people and the Customs people referring me to the Post people. Turns out that there is some sort of "feud" between these two and good luck on getting them to help you. Assuming that you shipment is over $1200 (?), what you are looking (waiting) for is the letter in the mail that should arrive (eventually) which states that the package is in the hands of customs and asks you to answer a bunch of questions. This letter is the key to your success. Once received, turn it over to your customs broker or respond yourself ASAP. The way that I finally (over 3 weeks of waiting) received my letter was by having the sender track/hassle the post office from the country of origin. I would recommend this action. Also, do not assume you package is in Ontario, as my package was sitting in BC!
Good luck!


----------

